# Big Toad poop in Sulcata's water



## Maggie Cummings (May 2, 2015)

Please will a toad expert tell me how big a toad has to be to put out something this size? That's my shoe for size, it's an 8. Every morning there's either 2 piles in the shallow water, or if I make it deep, the 2 piles are next to the water on the ground. Bob won't go in his pool, he smells it and says no. I have rinsed it out and made it clean, but somehow these giant toads are leaving large toad poop and Bob won't use his pool. Any advice on how to get rid of them? Or what to do? I clean out the poop daily...


----------



## Momof4 (May 2, 2015)

Sure it's not scat? That is huge if it's from a toad!!


----------



## ascott (May 3, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Please will a toad expert tell me how big a toad has to be to put out something this size? That's my shoe for size, it's an 8. Every morning there's either 2 piles in the shallow water, or if I make it deep, the 2 piles are next to the water on the ground. Bob won't go in his pool, he smells it and says no. I have rinsed it out and made it clean, but somehow these giant toads are leaving large toad poop and Bob won't use his pool. Any advice on how to get rid of them? Or what to do? I clean out the poop daily...




http://icwdm.org/inspection/BlackBrownDroppings.aspx


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2015)

I've seen a lot of big toads and their poo.
In my humble opinion, it's not from a toad.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2015)

Sorry, Maggie - but that's not from a toad. That's opossum poop. I know from which I speak because every morning I clean that same stuff out of my box turtle waterers.

Bob is one smart cookie. All kinds of bad germs in 'possum poop.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Sure it's not scat? That is huge if it's from a toad!!



Raccoons, poop a pile of round balls.....




ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen a lot of big toads and their poo.
> In my humble opinion, it's not from a toad.



You're humble opinion is so freaking valid! However, my poop looks just like the picture in Angela's link, by the quarter, but too small. My sis is 'usually' not wrong, neither are you, so I guess I set out a live trap tonight. What do I put in it for a possum? cat food? Peanut butter....What?
.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2015)

What in the hell am I gonna do with a live pissed off possum?????


----------



## ShannonC (May 3, 2015)

I probably shouldn't tell you what we to to them....ugh hmmmm.....I mean WITH them!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2015)

For possum use Cat food. Something that reeks.
For a racoon use an apple.
Also, thanks for the kind words!
Don't forget I am currently raising an opossum until he is big enough to be released.
They are simply nasty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 3, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> What in the hell am I gonna do with a live pissed off possum?????





Sure this is raccoon, but the point is the same. Just feed it well for a couple weeks before you eat it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 3, 2015)

Is that armadillo next to it?
It's referred to back home as 'possum on the half shell.


----------



## leigti (May 3, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> What in the hell am I gonna do with a live pissed off possum?????


Take it way way way way way far away.


----------



## teresaf (May 3, 2015)

@Cowboy_Ken You remind me of my brother...at 16 LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> @Cowboy_Ken You remind me of my brother...at 16 LOL


@teresaf


This is not the first time I've heard such a comment about myself. They say “Youth is wasted on the young " well I fully intend on getting my money's worth out of this life!!!


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @teresaf
> View attachment 128485
> 
> This is not the first time I've heard such a comment about myself. They say “Youth is wasted on the young " well I fully intend on getting my money's worth out of this life!!!



Good for you. Hey, there is only one time around, make it count like it is your last, cuz it is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 3, 2015)

wellington said:


> Good for you. Hey, there is only one time around, make it count like it is your last, cuz it is.


Ummm, or not.


----------



## Big B (May 3, 2015)

Ha that is too funny. Ten bucks a pound. Could be a new money making hobby.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Maggie - but that's not from a toad. That's opossum poop. I know from which I speak because every morning I clean that same stuff out of my box turtle waterers.
> 
> Bob is one smart cookie. All kinds of bad germs in 'possum poop.



Have you ever actually seen your possum leave that deposit? I hear a huge toad, and my pictures match googled big toad poop. So even tho I am ALWAYS wrong when I don't listen to my sister, I'm putting my money on big toad poop. I have a live trap set in the bit of water in the pool, covered with a tarp so it's kinda hidden and used some stinky a** cat food. So, he's visited nightly for a couple of weeks. I'll catch something tonight....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2015)

leigti said:


> Take it way way way way way far away.



You don't actually think I would put a stinky thing like a possum in my car do ya??? I wouldn't even take Bob to the Vet in it. I don't even eat in it....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2015)

I personally think my thread has more to do with aquaria, rather than tortoise. So I do believe my personal moderator made a mistake in moving my TOAD thread, not Sulcata!  anyway


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2015)

Again, from my experience with big toads, there is almost always also evidence of large insect parts clearly visible.(in the poo)
There is a nearly softball sized one out living by my fish ponds and he regularly leaves me gifts.
I've left him alone because it's clear he has been munching on big roaches.


----------



## leigti (May 4, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> You don't actually think I would put a stinky thing like a possum in my car do ya??? I wouldn't even take Bob to the Vet in it. I don't even eat in it....


Ask whoever helps you take Bob to the vet. Or call animal control. Or find someone to shoot it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2015)

leigti said:


> Ask whoever helps you take Bob to the vet. Or call animal control. Or find someone to shoot it


...Someone else who needs a pick-up truck?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 4, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...Someone else who needs a pick-up truck?



Well, actually, I use my car that way. I moved from Fresno Calif to Tulsa in my IROC pulling a fully loaded 5'X8' U-Haul trailer. Made the round trip 5 freakin times and still passed everything on the road. I haul cement in my car, carry 200 pounds of sand during the winter for traction, haul wood, cinder blocks, dirt bags, (not men, but actual bags of dirt) hahahaha (sometimes I crack me up)but a misbehaving, giant pooping machine, no matter how loved, will NOT ever get to IROCKET...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 4, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to say, empty trap this am, still with stinky cat food, but had 'coon paw prints in the mud....but my turds aren't coon. Guess since there a 'possum problem (so I was told) in my neighborhood, my poop is probably possum, so you can answer your phone to me now Y...Oh, William is there, I forgot...early onset dementia


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 4, 2015)

This here thread reminds me of an old Cheech & Chong skit. I'm of the mind the only way to really identify it would be to taste.


----------



## mike taylor (May 4, 2015)

Yeah taste it . haha Don't do that . A 22 works great at coon and opossum killing . Hit them with a bright light they will not move ,then pull the trigger .


----------



## puffy137 (May 4, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This here thread reminds me of an old Cheech & Chong skit. I'm of the mind the only way to really identify it would be to taste.


This could go on TV as a great series. The Golden Girls , but with animals as co-stars.


----------



## leigti (May 4, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, actually, I use my car that way. I moved from Fresno Calif to Tulsa in my IROC pulling a fully loaded 5'X8' U-Haul trailer. Made the round trip 5 freakin times and still passed everything on the road. I haul cement in my car, carry 200 pounds of sand during the winter for traction, haul wood, cinder blocks, dirt bags, (not men, but actual bags of dirt) hahahaha (sometimes I crack me up)but a misbehaving, giant pooping machine, no matter how loved, will NOT ever get to IROCKET...


The Dirtbag part was pretty funny  if all those things of been in your car I think one pissed off possum would be okay. Just wrap the cage in a tarp. Or don't any of your neighbors shoot possum? They are such nasty little critters, my neighbor had one as a pet. That's why my Russians outdoor pen has hardware cloth below and above. Luckily it ran away.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 4, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This here thread reminds me of an old Cheech & Chong skit. I'm of the mind the only way to really identify it would be to taste.


I stuck my finger in it and smelled my finger, had an odd smell not nasty just odd, black and looks just like dog crap with a different consistency and not gross. To inform you Ken, my friend, I am performing this "Cheech and Chong skit" because possums carry terrible parasites and stuff made of germs, I'm sure I will be told the correct word, but in Maggie speak, they carry a lot of bad s**t that can harm my big Sulcata and the smaller that don't even go in the pool. Bob has spent every year during spring and summer in his pool. Now he's afraid of it, plus the sun has been shining here nicely but he has not come outside for 3 days nor has he eaten, so I'm sorry if trying to identify some crappy feces is funny to you.


----------



## leigti (May 4, 2015)

Set the trap tonight with whatever the heck opossum eats. Maybe you'll catch one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 5, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I stuck my finger in it and smelled my finger, had an odd smell not nasty just odd, black and looks just like dog crap with a different consistency and not gross. To inform you Ken, my friend, I am performing this "Cheech and Chong skit" because possums carry terrible parasites and stuff made of germs, I'm sure I will be told the correct word, but in Maggie speak, they carry a lot of bad s**t that can harm my big Sulcata and the smaller that don't even go in the pool. Bob has spent every year during spring and summer in his pool. Now he's afraid of it, plus the sun has been shining here nicely but he has not come outside for 3 days nor has he eaten, so I'm sorry if trying to identify some crappy feces is funny to you.


See. To me this is odd because opossum poo smells very strongly. I was just thinking about your situation as I was cleaning out our project opossums cage. maybe yours is milder because he isn't eating cat foot, watermelon and raw liver......


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 5, 2015)

Again, an empty trap, cat food still stinking. Maybe this poop doesn't smell yucky to me because there's so much poop I clean daily smell does not bother me. I'll get this sucker tho, again Bob did not eat his breakfast, and it was hand picked too, the jerk. And the sun is out, but he is not. Damn. It bothers me so much when a Sulcata, ESPECIALLY Bob does not eat. Day 4, I can't stand what I think is coming.


----------



## tortdad (May 5, 2015)

Hurry up and trap that bad boy. Maybe try something other than cat food.


----------



## DawnH (May 5, 2015)

OMG...lol. This might be THE most interesting thread on this forum!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 5, 2015)

DawnH said:


> OMG...lol. This might be THE most interesting thread on this forum!



Poop is ALWAYS fun!


----------



## mike taylor (May 5, 2015)

Ewwwwwww! You put your phalanges in it? You got a gut girl ! I'd puke. Haha When my son Matthew was little he came running up to me crying and pointing at his foot . He was at that age you couldn't understand what he was saying . My buddy an I was working on a boat motor in a big tank filled with water to tune the motor . Any ways I picked my boy up seen grass stuck to his foot not thinking I grabbed it . It was grass and dog crap ! I started puking because I had poop on my hand . He was crying . My buddy cleaned it off my son . He was laughing is butt off at me . I was puking and trying to wash my hand in the motor bucket . Good times, good times


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2015)

Toad poop doesn't smell. I just had to find out for you. I have an abundance of it around.
It's just no where near the size of THAT. Try putting out a few dry dog food pieces. Toads will eat the dry dog food. Unfortunately, so will a lot of other animals. 
I can't believe the trap is empty!
How about an inexpensive "Trail cam".
I bought one at Walmart back when I was trying to determine what cat was crapping in my dog house.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Toad poop doesn't smell. I just had to find out for you. I have an abundance of it around.
> It's just no where near the size of THAT. Try putting out a few dry dog food pieces. Toads will eat the dry dog food. Unfortunately, so will a lot of other animals.
> I can't believe the trap is empty!
> How about an inexpensive "Trail cam".
> I bought one at Walmart back when I was trying to determine what cat was crapping in my dog house.



Google big toad poop images and look at the size of that poop. Some of it looks exactly like mine (or the toads) 
The cam's a good idea, and we just got a Walmart! 2 nights now, no trap, and no poop. Maybe the trap and moth balls scared him to my neighbors. I can only pray....
Mike, Crap does not hurt you. Maybe cat crap does, but, this poop just smell kinda odd, not disagreeable....I pick up Sulcata poop bare handed all the time...A shovel is not always close....
Nothing I like better than a man with a weak stomach....tee hee, I'll make you gag when you least expect it Mike....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 8, 2015)

Chased a rather large possum this evening out of my yard, I got to hit him twice with a stick. He was very familiar with my yard. I hope he hurts enough to stay away. I chased him clear up the street, he didn't waddle very fast....So as usual I am wrong, it's a possum. Maybe that is why Bob is sick.
He came back as I started this so I chased him again, only he was faster and not as fat. We must be loaded with the damn things...

OK YVONNE, IT WAS AND IS A POSSUM.....I APOLOGIZE FOR ALWAYS BEING WRONG OR NOT ALWAYS BELIEVING YOU, i'M SORRY


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2015)

***Yvonne blows on her fingernails and polishes them on her chest***


----------



## mike taylor (May 9, 2015)

Opossum that sure is something. Stop running them down a shoot them .


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne blows on her fingernails and polishes them on her chest***


oh you I know you're not a bragger...being right is second nature to you...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2015)

I almost made an unfortunate mistake.....

ZEROPILOT.... YOU WERE CORRECT AND I CERTAINLY WAS WRONG. I APOLOGIZE FOR NOT QUITE BELIEVING YOU. 
Last night I chased 3 different possums at different times. At 11:30 or so, bare footed I chased this one who was extremely familiar with my yard. He heads for Bob's shed, up by the doggie door, over the cinderblocks and I thought he would squeeze between the chainlink and the shed. It's dark, I am barefooted in a short bathrobe, no bra. Dangerous times...so I look over the blocks in the dark to make sure he's gone like I thought. Then I realized he had been too fat to get between the fence and the shed, so his face as I was bending over in the dark was 4 inches from mine. Yipes! So I was already bending over, I hit him with one of my boobs, and he ran, so I chased him thru my tort pens, then he squeezed thru the gate, so I chase him up the street, get a good whack on his back, then this b**** is hollering "don't kill it", no, just kill her, and a car almost ran me down so I unquietly slithered home, and 20 minutes later it was almost a repeat, another one, I chased and hit him he hiss and ran. So I set the trap with stinky cat food. Tonight I'm trying old fish, I saw him look at the cage and back up. So tonight it's fish and a tarp....


----------



## mike taylor (May 9, 2015)

It totally would've been fall on the floor laughing if it bit your booby .


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2015)

You've heard the saying "playing 'possum"? Well, usually an opossum will play dead when faced with a situation like you've described. Be sure to pick up all food that may be drawing them into your yard. They are omnivores and will eat just about anything. If you have time each night, take your broom and sweep out all of Bob's swimming pool so it's dry. 

I think I'd much rather have a giant toad than germy 'possum.


----------



## tortdad (May 9, 2015)

Shoot the little things


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 9, 2015)

Trap 'em, feed 'em good for 6 weeks, and eat 'em.


----------



## mike taylor (May 9, 2015)

Opossum soup! Hahaha


----------



## leigti (May 9, 2015)

If you don't have a gun hit it with a hoe. Maybe you can chop it up. Her one of those large pronged rakes. Even I could probably hit opossum with of those rates


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Shoot the little things



Christ, with what, Bob's urine in a water pistol??? Little??? The first one was as big as my 17 pound cat, the next smaller, the third a good 20 pounds, send me a Glock 9 and I'll fix them and the 'coons too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2015)

Bob is pretty sick, there will be no more updates.


----------



## 4jean (May 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry that Bob is sick.


----------



## tortdad (May 9, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Christ, with what, Bob's urine in a water pistol??? Little??? The first one was as big as my 17 pound cat, the next smaller, the third a good 20 pounds, send me a Glock 9 and I'll fix them and the 'coons too.


See if one of your neighbors have a pellet gun


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 9, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I almost made an unfortunate mistake.....
> 
> ZEROPILOT.... YOU WERE CORRECT AND I CERTAINLY WAS WRONG. I APOLOGIZE FOR NOT QUITE BELIEVING YOU.
> Last night I chased 3 different possums at different times. At 11:30 or so, bare footed I chased this one who was extremely familiar with my yard. He heads for Bob's shed, up by the doggie door, over the cinderblocks and I thought he would squeeze between the chainlink and the shed. It's dark, I am barefooted in a short bathrobe, no bra. Dangerous times...so I look over the blocks in the dark to make sure he's gone like I thought. Then I realized he had been too fat to get between the fence and the shed, so his face as I was bending over in the dark was 4 inches from mine. Yipes! So I was already bending over, I hit him with one of my boobs, and he ran, so I chased him thru my tort pens, then he squeezed thru the gate, so I chase him up the street, get a good whack on his back, then this b**** is hollering "don't kill it", no, just kill her, and a car almost ran me down so I unquietly slithered home, and 20 minutes later it was almost a repeat, another one, I chased and hit him he hiss and ran. So I set the trap with stinky cat food. Tonight I'm trying old fish, I saw him look at the cage and back up. So tonight it's fish and a tarp....



You hit a opossum with your boob?? ... That's a new one!

I hope Bob starts feeling better soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 10, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> You hit a opossum with your boob?? ... That's a new one!
> 
> I hope Bob starts feeling better soon!


Not if you're 70 yrs old....


----------



## mike taylor (May 10, 2015)

Maggie the Great boob hunter ! Haha


----------

